# Your thoughts on Charles Daly Semi-Autos



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

I was out looking at, yes... another shot gun, and I came across a Charles Daly 12 gauge semi-auto for a very reasonable price ($219.99). I have been looking for a semi-auto and from the cover (like a book) it was prime. Anyone had any experience with a Daly (good or bad)? I am not sure of the model but I do know that it only took 3 inch loads. Black synthetic with black mat finish. 

Any insight would be appreciated.

gooser


----------



## Ricciardelli (Mar 26, 2000)

Not wht I would call a quality gun...


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

While I haven't had any personal experiences with these guns, I have read NOTHING but negative things about them over the net......which is reason enough for me to avoid them.

Are you looking for something that will specifically handle 3" loads?


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm not looking for a 3 inch specific gun but a reliable yet reasonably priced one. I want it in black synthetic with a black mat finish. Other than that I am open. I currently have a Benelli Nova in black / black (pump) and my rifle is also black / black. 

Any other suggestions that fit the above criteria?

gooser


----------



## dugfish (Jan 11, 2002)

i havent had a bit of problem with it
doug


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

Yea... it looks alot like the picture. Its funny that the others have heard nothing but bad and you have had nothing but good. 

Ya think $219.00 is a bad price for brand new?

What do you use yours for? - hunting, target / clays, ???

I am looking for one that I can use for clays and during more reasonable weather hunting (small game, early goose, etc...). Think perhaps the problems that have been reported are due to weather / area conditions?


gooser


----------



## dugfish (Jan 11, 2002)

i paid right aroud 250.00 for mine 
i use it for deer, rabbits , most of all birds(ducks and pats)
with the choke system it is great
doug


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Not about the mentioned gun but I didnt want to start a new thread.... What is the difference between a Benelli Nova and a Benelli Nova Ducks Unlimited? The DU version was for sale in the local paper for $950!!


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Usually the D.U. version has fancy engraving on both sides loaded with gold filler, a fancier wood in the stock, ect. They are usually bought as investments and sold to raise money at local DU banquets, ect. They are fully functioning firearms, but are almost never shot (would decrease the value).
Winchester used to come out with a commemorative rifle every year, based on a specific theme......one year it was a M94 in .38-55 with brass tacks and octagon barrel and was the "Crazy Horse commemorative" rifle. One year it was a lever action .22 rimfire "Boyscout rifle", ect ect. Only so many are made per year, and the idea is that they will go up in value over time........sometimes they do, sometimes they don't


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

> _Originally posted by gtmgooser _
> *I came across a Charles Daly 12 gauge semi-auto for a very reasonable price ($219.99). gooser *


Was that new in box?! 

Good question. I'm still looking for a 20 gauge and have never looked into the CD's.

Rupe


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I saw a DU version at the local gun shop and the only difference was on the side, instead of Benelli, there was Ducks Unlimited. No engraving, color difference, etc. just 2 words.


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

This Benelli Hunter333 speaks of is the exact same gun as the Nova that I have. Like he stated... the only difference (and I mean the ONLY difference) was the one side that says "Nova" on mine said Ducks Unlimited on this displayed gun. Stock (black synthetic), barrel (black mat), sight, safety, recoil pad, everything else was exactly the same as the one I had sitting in the truck in the parking lot.

That same weekend I say one advertised in the newpaper and they too were asking in excess of $900.00.

Perhaps I should get a little filler and re-engrave mine 

gooser


----------

